
Ask HN: What API Is Siri Using to Pull Cricket Scores - lazyelegance
The macOS Sierra 10.12.4 update<p>• Siri support for checking Cricket scores, schedules, and player rosters from the Indian Premier
League and International Cricket Council
======
atxlurker
Not sure, but it looks like the ICC has an api here.

[https://cricketapi-
icc.pulselive.com/fixtures?matchTypes=T20...](https://cricketapi-
icc.pulselive.com/fixtures?matchTypes=T20I%2CT20%2CTEST%2CODI%2CFIRST_CLASS%2CLIST_A&tournamentTypes=I%2CWI&teamTypes=m&matchStates=C&page=0&pageSize=10&sort=desc)

Not sure if it is documented, but looks like you can kind of reverse it based
on the query string parameters.

~~~
atxlurker
And it appears that the Indian Premier league has a jsonp based api.

This gets you the matches:
[http://datacdn.iplt20.com/dynamic/data/core/cricket/2012/ipl...](http://datacdn.iplt20.com/dynamic/data/core/cricket/2012/ipl2016/matchSchedule2.js)

Then with the match id you can get the score.
[http://datacdn.iplt20.com/dynamic/data/core/cricket/2012/ipl...](http://datacdn.iplt20.com/dynamic/data/core/cricket/2012/ipl2016/ipl2016-01/scoring.js)
where ipl2016-01 is the match id.

